# S.W. Deck Scapes?



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

Hope I spelled that right, Has anyone had any experience with this latex deck stain, will it hold up or should I stick with Cabot oil?
BPTL


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

it's not good

you could stick with deckscapes oil though

cabot's is good as well-I love the australian timber oil


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

depends whats on there now. We always use deckscapes or sikkens


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

The deck is 99% free of any stain and will be totally after power washing it.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

No deckscape oil in my area.
BPTL


----------



## Kennedy (Apr 18, 2007)

Whatever you do, do not use an acrylic product on your decks. They will peel and if you have any warranty with your work, the repair will not be fun.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Kennedy said:


> Whatever you do, do not use an acrylic product on your decks. They will peel and if you have any warranty with your work, the repair will not be fun.


Acrylic solid body stains do peel I wouldnt use that product in a million years. One the other hand the acrylic latex toners or latex semi trans are great products. No matter how you look at it a deck needs power washed and stainned every 3 years. Sherwin Williams acrylic latex toners, and latex semi trans are great, they don't trap moisture or peel as long as your ph level is above 13% or something, anther words the sufrace needs to be completely dry for 3 days.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

BenPaintinTooLong said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this latex deck stain, will it hold up or should I stick with Cabot oil?


Yeah, I've used a lot of it out here
Lot's of people want the latex

If you must use latex, I guess it's not too bad
(As far as I know, it doesn't come in oil)
But it doesn't hold up nearly what Cabot's Oil does
Not around here anyway, it's pretty heinous on decks out here

Around here oil Cabots is good for about 3 years
Most quality latex stains about a year


I don't really like working with the Deckscapes either, but again, if you must use latex, I guess it's not too bad


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro...win_williams_paints/exterior_paint/stains.jsp


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro...win_williams_paints/exterior_paint/stains.jsp


Ha ha..cool...
Well, it's off the shelves around here that's for sure

Thanks for the info


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Rosie!













not


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

...it's really that I miss martha

John, you went from well primped poodle straight to bulldog, lol


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> ...you went from well primped poodle straight to bulldog...


Ha ha ha...


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

I've used deckscapes many times, covers well if your prep is good, holds up to rain fairly well too, might not last as long but really, if someone wants a deck to hold up forever they need to treat it once a year.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I just got a flyer that features the deckscapes oil...lol

When I asked about it last year and the Store Mgr looked at me like I had three heads

I'll have to show him the flyer
lol


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Yeah, I've used a lot of it out here
> Lot's of people want the latex
> 
> If you must use latex, I guess it's not too bad
> ...


I am going to stick with cabots, it last 3 to 5 years around here ny. I am just exploring new options, oils are fast disappearing and latex is taking over on exteriors like interiors already have. 
BPTL


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yikes Slick
I wish somebody had eased the blow of seeing rosie. Something like close your eyes or something.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Slick, I almost tossed my lunch


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

So why is Cabot's pushing their Acrylic stains so much lately if they suck so bad. According to the sales reps I talk to it's the best thing since... I don't oil based I guess. They say it's the greatest....


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> So why is Cabot's pushing their Acrylic stains so much lately if they suck so bad. According to the sales reps I talk to it's the best thing since... I don't oil based I guess. They say it's the greatest....


Well, they have to
Everyone knows what's coming
There are already markets where oils are verboten

Their new slogan can't be:

****Cabot's Acrylic Stains****
Not as good as the old stuff, but tough crap
....it's all you can get now...sorry...​


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> ...the sales reps ...say it's the greatest....


What else are they going to say?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Acylics and water borne stains in general are lousy. Wicked to strip and while they hold back water intrusion for awhile, they do nothing for conditioning the wood.


----------



## TimberSeal (Oct 27, 2010)

This is an old post but the acrylics are garbage and cause you major headaches *when* they fail.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

arborcoat.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

We used the timber oil this summer and it was changed big time.It dried blotchy and slowly.The cabot solid oil deck,and house solid oil stain is still useable.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I used the waterborne stain once, and will never again use it... I had to redo the whole deck the following year...

I have no problem with Deckscapes oil.

I have used Cabots too. No problem there. 

I'm waiting to use Arborcoat. I hear it's good stuff.

I used Sun Frog for the first time this year. It was ok, for a reseal. To me the real test of a deck stain is when it goes onto a new surface (newly stripped or new boards).


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

ive been using it forthe last2yrs think it holdsup justas good as the oil semis alittle lessyou get alittle fade on your horizontalstuff but i ilke using it . thesolids are great verydurable realeasystufftoworkwith plus i was getting hooked on paint thinner sniffin:thumbup:


----------

